# Old Attachments on a prestige?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi I am looking for a front blade for my prestige. 

Does anybody know if old attachments will fit the newer simple models? 

I thought Brad had said he uses an old thrower. 

Anyone know what specific model tractor attachments would fit my prestige? or will most fit?

Anybody got an old Blade for a prestige? In the NE area? 



thanks

sj


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

I suspect an older Simp blade will fit, but I use the word "blade" in a vary limited sense. If you found one with hitch hardware for say, an older Sovereign for example, the only thing you would be able to use is the very front portion of the blade. The hitch assembly to mount it on your Prestige would run you at least a couple hundred. Since a new blade with the sub-assembly and everything is about $400-500, you would save a little buying used, but not much.

Adapting a blower is much more cost effective, as the additional sub-assembly hitch is $170 and there would be a much wider price differential between the cost of new and used in a blower.

There are very few older Simplicity add-ons that are not adaptable to the newer tractors. The retrofit equipment does cost however.

Brad


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey Brad,

for some reason, id thought the blade cost around 800$-900$ but if it cost 400-500$ you're right.. i could get new.... i was hoping a 150$ used blade would connect w/out any adapters... 


thanks
SJ


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

As I think about it, probably closer to the $500 figure. I already had the hitch sub-assembly ($170) and I think I paid just over $300 for the blade. But then, for someone who can afford all that chrome, cost is no object


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

au contraire.... I spent all my money on chrome, wax and polish and now i need to buy used...



sj


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

You may want to watch the auctions in your area. Three weeks ago I picked up a front blade at an auction for $10.00 that I'm converting into a backblade for my Prestige (a friend is a welder at a local plant). Then this past weekend I picked up a sleeve hitch cultivator and sleeve hitch disk both for $10.00. They both needed a little work but nothing a hammer and wrench couldn't fix. I already have a front blade on my VERY old Alis Chambers B-10 that seems to work fairly well so I didn't need a front blade for the Prestige (although it would have been nice as it has hydraulic lift). Keep an eye out for auctions; sometimes you can get a real good deal.


----------

